# Jump Equipment Question...



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Okay... 

This isn't something I'm going to buy right now. I haz other things I need to take care of for the next couple months (clearing out my bills + Christmas shopping). 

But I realized yesterday that the makeshift bar jump I use at home isn't going to work if I really want to get serious about training my guy past novice. Even for Rally it isn't the best... :bowl:

So picking out the jumps and sorting out how much this is going to cost me... I think the high jump is the main one I want to buy premade.

And I see it's either going to be $84 for a vinyl/pvc type jump or $139 for a wooden style jump. 










or 










*** 

The practicjump route would be easy on my purse since it's cheaper to begin with and lighter for shipping costs. 

But I'm concerned about getting something that will look different to my dog than what he'd be jumping in the ring + I'm worried about which choice would be easier to take apart and store when I'm not using it. 

I'll be getting this in January, so if I use them for training, it's going to be limited to setting it up in my carpeted living room (vs the tiled basement or concrete floor garage where they'd be stored). 

Anyone buy these jumps?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have several sets of jumps - including the PraciJumps. My 4 foot set is probably about 10 years old and great. Just wash occasionally and store away from heat. My Faelan is sensitive to changes so I have recently purchased a 5 foot set of PractiJumps to go on my look around for distractions training.

I can recommend the sets. I also have 5 foot wooden sets that need to be put away after each use (or at least I put them away), These sets are anywhere from 25 to 10 years old and still in great shape.

Is there a training facility around you that you can rent? This would also allow you to practice with different jumps.

Edit to add: The wooden set I never completely dismantle. It just isn't easy to do, so I store in a shed usually set up at 24".


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I bought the PVC Practijumps when Fisher was a puppy and they are still going strong. In fact I store them outside and they are totally fine. I would absolutely recommend them, but get the 5' wide version because that's what you're going to see in the ring.
You know you can make your bar jump into a high jump by hanging a white towel over the bar.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks! I'll feel better about going the cheaper route - and I'll pick up the 5' wide ones. I wasn't sure what size we usually use at class. 

Until January, I'll add a sheet or towel to my bar jump. Geez. I didn't even think about it. With the bar jump - one thing that he does sometimes is running right underneath the jump when I have it set for 25". That sheet should prevent that hopefully...

Both places I train at have open floor. The one I need to email people and go in when they are training. The other I simply need to schedule floor time. <- But both places are 40+ minutes away.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I buy four foot jumps because if they are five feet I can't open my arms wide enough to put an arm on each pole to move them.

I have practijumps. They are a pain if you need to change heights. So I don't change heights. Which isn't good because every one of my dogs jumps a different height.

I really like the jumps from Max 200. They look just like the wood jumps but are really light weight.

You can also buy high jumps where the "panel" is like a window shade that you raise and lower. This is the easiest to change heights with, but knocks over easily in the wind.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> You can also buy high jumps where the "panel" is like a window shade that you raise and lower. This is the easiest to change heights with, but knocks over easily in the wind.


After seeing this I went googling for something similar. I was looking at a website yesterday which had something like that...

K9 Fun Works

































I made a similar type of bar jump as this - even though hmmm... I like her way of securing the joints to keep them in place. :uhoh: I've been using duct tape.

Pictured this way - the high jump actually looks like something I could make in a quick pinch using the bar jump I already have... :scratchch

I still plan on getting a panel jump though because of that specific sight picture - and that is a good point about being able to switch heights quickly.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Where's that first set from (the first pic)? A client of mine is looking for that style bar jump .. with the round pedestal feet ...

BTW - I have 3' PractiJumps b/c that's all that would fit in the car I owned when I bought them. They've worked fine - no problem with training on those and showing on 5'.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I made my own jumps and they fold down. Very cool. The high jump is a flat PVC material attached with velcro.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Where's that first set from (the first pic)? A client of mine is looking for that style bar jump .. with the round pedestal feet ...


J&J - J and J Dog Supplies: 5' Regulation Jumps


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Megora said:


> J&J - J and J Dog Supplies: 5' Regulation Jumps


Thanks. I'll pass on the info.


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a PVC homemade agility bar jump I use... you're training concepts, and if the dog understands the concept you can apply it to any jump/obstacle/etc. I did do some run-throughs with a couple different peoples' broad jumps prior to taking my pup in Open, but the main issue was whether he understood the exercise, and I taught that with the bar jump. We're working on Utility now; I need a second jump but I'm still not convinced we need regulation stuff.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

LittleRedDawg said:


> I have a PVC homemade agility bar jump I use... you're training concepts, and if the dog understands the concept you can apply it to any jump/obstacle/etc. I did do some run-throughs with a couple different peoples' broad jumps prior to taking my pup in Open, but the main issue was whether he understood the exercise, and I taught that with the bar jump. We're working on Utility now; I need a second jump but I'm still not convinced we need regulation stuff.


That's what I thought over here until we got to a rally advanced trial and they decided to use a high jump instead of a bar jump. It didn't matter that my guy can jump 25" every day that I ask him. When we went up to that jump, he decided that 16" wall of white was way too much and veered around twice. :doh:

I want to get him so that it doesn't matter what is thrown at us in Rally and then hopefully Open and beyond. I want him to take that jump. And I know a lot of that is getting him used to different sight pictures as well as drilling the concept of "go - jump".


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

> That's what I thought over here until we got to a rally advanced trial and they decided to use a high jump instead of a bar jump. It didn't matter that my guy can jump 25" every day that I ask him. When we went up to that jump, he decided that 16" wall of white was way too much and veered around twice


Yep... forgot to mention that I do use a towel over my bar jump from time to time. Also, I did quite a few blind retrieves over the jump since there's a big difference between the open bar where the dog can see the dumbbell on the other side- and a solid jump where that dumbbell just "disappeared."


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I really don't think size of jumps is an issue at all with most dogs. The only area I could see it causing a problem is if you use a smaller broad jump and do a lot of drilling with that jump it could make fronts harder (the distance from where the dog lands to where front is would be different, so if they are relying on muscle memory to put them in the right place it will be off). But I've always used 4' jumps and always had nice fronts off the broad jump. But I don't practice all that many fronts off the broad jump either, I do my front training away from the jumps.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Uhm... I just have to say... 

I decided to just get more PVC pipes to make a new jump altogether. A dog trainer can't have too many pieces of pvc lying around, right? 

So I bought three 5' lengths (sides and the middle) and four 2' lengths. And T joints to go with that. I may go back to buy a (+) joint and a couple more 2' lengths if the jump isn't stable enough as it is.

And then I got white vinyl siding cut to 5' lengths. I didn't measure how wide it is, but it looks like 8" to me. I have enough for 16" and in theory I could position that so I have a 24" jump (or I could go back and buy more). 

And I bought industrial strength velcro to make the vinyl siding stick to the jump. 

The whole thing was $19. 

That I can handle until next year when we buy something a bit more solid. <- I might even wait until spring when we can keep and store it outside vs practicing indoors.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thru the years, I have had a set of wooden not painted jumps and the practijumps. Additionally. I have really easy homemade ones, that are essentially bar jumps. I put a towel over them to make them a high jump. The jumps in the show ring have never been an issue when I've trained with mine. The key for mine is jumping at many places so they generalize.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Megora said:


> Uhm... I just have to say...
> 
> I decided to just get more PVC pipes to make a new jump altogether. A dog trainer can't have too many pieces of pvc lying around, right?
> 
> ...


That is exactly how I made my PVC high jump. Works great!


----------



## BeckyB (Jan 21, 2008)

I have the PVC jump set from J & J and the PVC set from Max 200
Both are 4` because they are lighter and easier to transport, My dog does not know the difference from the 5` jumps at shows.

J & J jumps i leave at home because they are harder to take apart, I transport the max 200 jumps because they attach with velcro.

They are both nice sets and last a long time.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> That is exactly how I made my PVC high jump. Works great!


I did just make a few alterations yesterday and I had to go back to the store to buy more joints to make it more steady. And I pulled my little tree saw out. 

The bars on the sides I cut down to 3 feet vs 5 feet. 

The jump bar I trimmed down to a smidgeon less than 4 feet at 46 inches.

I added another "across" bar (also 46") for the bottom of the jump. This is to provide stability for the jump. 

And I cut the 2 foot pieces of pvc that I used for the "legs" in half so the jump is only 2 feet wide vs 4 feet wide. 

This means I have to cut the vinyl siding down to fit before I stick the velcro on - I just need to find my wire/hardware cloth clippers to do that job. 

The good news is that since I cut the jump down a bit, it all can be taken apart, rubberbanded together, and stored in my bedroom closet without taking up any room. 

While shopping at Home Depot (I LOVE that store), I found some lightweight wooden dowels that I think are for fancy staircases? They were a $1 each. I thought that if I find a couple blocks of wood at home (I'm sure we have some), I can glue the dowels on them for stability and use them as the sides of another high jump jump. If I'm using velcro for the panels, it doesn't matter what kind of material I use for the sides.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would love to see a picture!

Also, on my PVC jumps, I cut a slit in the T's holding the uprights on each side. I put a screw into it so you can fold the jump down easily for storage.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

As requested - pics of the temporary jump...  

Here is how I will store it in between training sessions -










Here's Jacks sitting in a wait behind his newly assembled jump. It's bugging me that I velcroed the top panel slightly crooked for these pics. Oh and the flash is making his face look whiter than it is + the glowy eyes. Plus, I think that Ghost Hunters would LOVE all the dust orbs showing up in these pics. 










Jumping, jumping...










My favorite pic (hence the heart) -




























*** I have the jump set at 20" in these shots.


----------

